# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Προετοιμασίες αναπαραγωγής ...

## BillMat

Γεια σας και παλι ! Εχουμε καιρο να τα πουμε και ηρθε ο καιρος να κανω αυτο που επιθυμουσα .. Να αυξησω τα καναρινακια μου  :Jumping0011:  ! Λοιπον αρχικα μας λειπει το ταιρι αλλα συντομα θα το βρουμε ! Πιστευω πως αυτο που ηδη εχω ειναι θυληκο, ειναι περιπου 1 χρονου και λογικα αφου δεν κελαδαει και τοσο εβγαλα αυτο το συμπερασμα... Τις φωτογραφιες και τα βιντεο τα ανεβαζω για να δειτε και εσεις την προοδο του και μηπως αναγνωρισετε και το φυλο στα σιγουρα...Αρχικα εγω σκεφτηκα για την αγορα μιας ζευγαρωστρας που θα βαλω μονο το αρσενικα και θα τα εχω τα κλουβια μαζι-κοντα...Μετα θα αρχισω την προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης (τροφες κτλ.) και με το καλο αρχες Μαρτιου τα βαζω μαζι...Λοιπον εσεις τι λετε ?

----------


## jk21

να χαιρεσαι το πουλακι (μαλλον θηλυκο απο το στησιμο και απο το γλυκο προσωπακι )!!

δες αυτα

*Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών**Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα καναρίνια*

πετα την κιτρινη κακως λεγομενη βιταμινη που του δινεις 

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*Φτιαχνε δικια σου ,πολυ ανωτερη 

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*ή εστω μια καλη πιο ευκολη 

*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής ( και τις οποιες παραλλαγες ισως δεις στην πορεια του ποστ )*και οταν παρεις (να το κανεις συντομα ) αρσενικο πουλακι ,να το προετοιμασεις και αυτο για να εισαι σιγουρος ,τηρωντας πριν απο ολα 

*Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά*

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη πολλυ ομορφο το πουλακι.......
αλλα αμα θες αργοτερα να βγαλεις καλους δυνατους και υγιης απογονους ταισε τα καναρινια φυσικες τροφες και οχι ετοιμα παστελια και βιταμινες......
περα απο το οτι δεν κανουν καλο στο ιδιο το πουλακι..... μπορει να εχεις και προβληματα στην αναπαραγωγη!!!!!!
αμα δεν εχεις χρονο να φτιαξεις δικη σου αυγοτρογη , δωσε σκεετο το αυγο(βρασμενο και κομμενο στη μεση) και πολλα φρουτα και κυριως λαχανικα

----------


## BillMat

Ωραια εχω διαβασει πολλη καλα ολα τα σχετικα θεματα και εχω να κανω μια ερωτηση...πως θα σας φαινοταν αν δανειζομουν και κραταγα αρκετο καιρο το αρσενικο καναρινακι ενος θειου μου μαζι με το κλουβι του, τα φροντιζα εκανα την αναπαραγωγη και μετα αφου εκολαπτουν τα μικρα να επιστεφα το αρσενικο ?

----------


## xarhs

και τα μικρα θα τα μεγαλωσει μονη της η καναρα...????????  αμα μπορει να στο δωσει ο θειος σου για ολη την ανοιξη.... μονο τοτε!!!!! γιατι χωρις τον αρσενικο ειναι σκουρα τα πραγματα

----------


## jk21

μονο αφου απογαλακτιζοντουσαν εντελως .επισης η καναρα δυσκολα θα σταματουσε το να κανει αυγα (ασπορα ) πριν το καλοκαιρι και θα ηταν κριμα να ταλαιπωρειται .αν στον δωσει μονο μεχρι τελος αναπαραγωγης (μεσα ιουνη )

----------


## panos70

μπορεις να κανεις το εξης να παρεις τον αρσενικο να ζευγαρωσουν και οταν η θηλυκια κανει τα αυγα τοτε δινεις τον αρσενικο στον θειο σου ,μονη της θα τα επωασει και θα τα μεγαλωσει μια χαρα,εννοειτε με φρεσκο αυγο και αυγοτροφη συνχρονος

----------


## BillMat

Γεια και παλι ! Ειχα μια ερωτηση πανω στο θεμα για την διατροφικη προετοιμασια και ηθελα να ρωτησω που μπορω να βρω τον σπορο ΚΙΝΟΑ, περιλλα chia και camelina ? προσπαθω να ακολουθησω πιστα την συγκεκριμενη διατροφη και πιστευω πως θα τα συνδιασω ολα ... Πολλη χρησιμο θεμα παντως !

----------


## jk21

κινοα σε καταστημα βιολογικων προιοντων προς το παρον .γυρω στα 3μισυ το μισο κιλο .εθεαθη σε πετ σοπ στην κρητη και συμβατικος για πτηνα στα 3 το κιλο ,αλλα δεν βλεπω να επεκτεινετε ευκολα  ...

chia και camelina ( κια ,καμελινα ) δυσκολα θα βρεις καλαματα ,αλλα αν το ψαξεις με τις ονομασιες τους στο google.gr θα βρεις σιγουρα σε e shop του χωρου

----------


## lefteris13

> Γεια και παλι ! Ειχα μια ερωτηση πανω στο θεμα για την διατροφικη προετοιμασια και ηθελα να ρωτησω που μπορω να βρω τον σπορο ΚΙΝΟΑ, περιλλα chia και camelina ? προσπαθω να ακολουθησω πιστα την συγκεκριμενη διατροφη και πιστευω πως θα τα συνδιασω ολα ... Πολλη χρησιμο θεμα παντως !


περιλλα, κια, καμελινα θα βρεις σε πετ σοπ.κινοα θα βρεις σε καταστημα με βιολογικα προιοντα.

----------


## Gardelius

*Να το χαιρεσαι φιλε!! καλη συνεχεια!!!! *  :Happy0159:

----------


## BillMat

Μου εχει ερθει και αλλη μια ιδεα...Μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερο αν αγορασω το αρσενικο να μην παρω μια ζευγαρωστρα αλλα αλλο ενα κανονικο κλουβι σαν αυτο που εχω και οταν ερθει η ωρα για να τα βαλω μαζι να τα βαλω και τα δυο σε ενα ή να αφησω ανοιχτες τις πορτες και να φτιαξω κατι σαν περασμα για να μπορουν να πανε και στα δυο για μεγαλυτερο χωρο...? Εσεις τι λετε ?

----------


## Gardelius

*Πιστεύω οτι ....αν και μπορεί θεωρητικά να γινει και αυτο στα καναρινια! ειναι βολικα πουλια στην αναπαραγωγή,..αλλα μετα με τους νεοσσούς θα έχεις <πρόβλημα> με το χώρο!!! Που θα είναι 4-5 πουλάκια στη καλύτερη περίπτωση? δεν θα έχει χωρο για να πετάνε..Ειναι θεμα κόστους η αγορα αυτή? ή ειναι μια ιδέα σου? Προτείνω την 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα!! αλλα η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου!*

----------


## BillMat

Δεν ειναι οικονομικο το θεμα...απλως μια ιδεα ! απλως βασικα δεν ηθελα να αγχωσω και την καναρα που εχω με την μετακομοιση αλλα τωρα σκεφτηκα οτι θα την αφησω να γινει εκει η ολη διαδικασια...αρχικα να βαλω το αρσενικο μονο του στην ζευγαρωστρα και μετα θα μετακομοισω αυτο..

----------


## Gardelius

*Ισα- ίσα φιλε. Η καναρα ειναι που λενε οτι πρέπει να εχει <μαθει> το χώρο της!!! Αν ειναι να τα βαλεις σε εξωτερικό χωρο έχεις ακομα πολυ χρονο στη διαθεση σου μεχρι το Μάρτη που θα ανοίξεις το χώρισμα! Οποτε μπορείς να παρεις κ να βαλεις το θηλυκό! Αργοτερα με το καλο, ενω κανεις και προετοιμασία βαζεις στο άλλο μισο το αρσενικο σου!! Να σου πω και κατι ακομα... το αρσενικο καναρινι προηγείται στην προετοιμασία του θηλυκού!*

----------


## BillMat

Ωραια...βασικα παρασκευη με το καλο θα τα εχω ολα τα υπολοιπα ! Και μετα ? αν ειναι να αφησω το ενα κλουβι κενο, σε αυτο τι θα βαλω μετα ? Τα μικρα της ?

----------


## Gardelius

*Ναι..αργοτερα οταν απογαλακτιστούν πλήρως μπορείς να τα βάλεις! Τι θα κανεις τα μικρά?  θα δώσεις κάποια?*

----------


## BillMat

Εννοειται! Αν ολα πανε καλα λογο χωρου, θα δωσω 2-3...καπου στα μισα, οχι πιο πανω! Ειναι και η πρωτη φορα  :Jumping0011:  ! Το καλο ειναι οτι 1-2 ισως να πανε εδω στην γειτονια, δεν θα απομακρυστει η οικογενεια  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Gardelius

*Και πολυ καλα θα κανεις!!!! Να βαζεις και φωτό να εχουμε και εικονα της διαδικασίας! Περιμενουμε ...¨νέα¨!!!*

----------


## BillMat

*Και βεβαια ! Θα τα εχετε πολυ συντομα !*

----------


## BillMat

Παιδια γιατι λογικα αυριο ειναι η ημερα της αγορας μου λετε να τα βαλω και τα δυο στην ζευγαρωστρα με το διαχωριστικο ? Και να αφησω το κλουβι της καναρας κενο ? Ποια ειναι η καλυτερη λυση ? Μηπως να βαλω μονο το αρσενικο στην ζευγαρωστρα και να γινει αργοτερα η μετακομιση ή της καναριας στην ζευγαρωστρα ή του αρσενικου στο κλουβι της ?

----------


## jk21

καλως ή κακως μενουν τα πουλια εκει που ειναι και παιρνεις 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα ή και μεγαλυτερη  ,οπου βαζεις ( χωρις χωρισμα στη μεση  ) τους νεοσσους  οταν απογαλακτιστουν (συνηθως μετα τον εναν μηνα ζωης ) .Αν οι γεννες πανε καλα ,παιρνεις και δευτερη ζευγαρωστρα για να ειναι πιο ανετα τα μικρα και να μην μαλωνουν .Ετσι κι αλλιως για αναπαραγωγη του χρονου ,1 δεν θα σου επαρκει ακομα και να μεινεις μονο με 1 ζευγαρι .Τοτε το ζευγαρι επιτελους θα ειναι σε κανονικη ζευγαρωστρα και τα μικρα θα μπαινουν στην αλλη .Το κλουβι που εχεις θα φιλοξενει καποιο πουλι αρσενικο μονο του ,αν θες για να σου τραγουδα ή θα το βαλεις στις αγγελιες εδω  ,για ανταλλαγη με κατι αλλο (πχ αυτο και κατι αλλο που εχεις ,με ζευγαρωστρα που θα ζητας )

----------


## jk21

Πριν απο ολα ,πρεπει να οριοθετησεις τους εκτροφικους σου στοχους .Τι μπορεις να κρατησεις απο πουλια  ....

----------


## BillMat

Καταλαβα ολα αυτα που μου ειπες και ετσι θα τα κανω αλλα δεν ανεφερες που θα βαλω αρχικα το αρσενικο που θα αγορασω...

----------


## jk21

η γνωμη μου ειναι οταν παρεις τον αρσενικο να βγαλεις λιγο το θηλυκο απο το κλουβι που εχεις τωρα , να τα εχεις και τα δυο σε δυο κουτακια (με τρυπουλες ) για κανενα μισαωρο να απολυμανεις πληρως το υπαρχον κλουβι αλλα και την ζευγαρωστρα που θα εχεις παρει και μετα να βαλεις στο μικρο κλουβι τον αρσενικο και στη ζευγαρωστρα το θηλυκο και να τα εχεις εκει οσο θα διαρκει η καραντινα .καπου στα τελη φλεβαρη τα ενωνεις στο μικρο και τη ζευγαρωστρα την εχεις για τα μικρα 
εναλλακτικα και ιδανικα θα ηταν να παρεις δυο ζευγαρωστρες και να αφησεις το θηλυκο εκει που ειναι ,το αρσενικο στην μια ζευγαρωστρα για καραντινα και οταν τελειωσει ,να βαλεις και την θηλυκια αρχικα διπλα με χωρισμα και φωλια και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μετα απο λιγες μερες ,θα θελουν να ειναι μαζι 

θα σου χρειαστουν σιγουρα και οι δυο ... ειδικα αν παραγγειλεις και απο e shop θα γλυτωσεις νεα μεταφορικα .Ξεκινα σωστα ...

----------


## BillMat

Ωραια και ευχαριστω και για την βοηθεια !

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη την τελευταια φραση  την αφαιρεσα σε παρακαλω διαβασε τους ορους συμμετοχης του φορουμ!

----------


## BillMat

Να'μαστε και παλι σαν μια οικογενεια ! Χθες αγορα το αρσενικο καναρινακι μου (αριστερα) και τον εξοπλισμο και εχω να πω οτι εδω υπαρχει ενας ερωτας μεγαλος  :Love0034: ! Δεν ειχε δει και καναρινι η καναρα μου τοσους μηνες και τωρα η εξελιξη θα ελεγα οτι ηταν διασκεδαστικη  ! ειδικα οταν εβαλα το διαχωριστικο σημερα το πρωι μαζι με την καναρα ...καπως τους φανηκε το διαχωριστικο ! Η ζευγαρωστρα ειναι 62αρα, η μεγαλυτερη που βρηκα με 1 διαχωριστικο αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι καλη ! Ειδικα εφοσον αργοτερα θα μεινει μονος του το ενα απο τα δυο ! Ειμαι ολος αυτια για συμβουλες !

----------


## mitsman

Καλο θα ηταν να βγαλεις αυτο το στικ απο το κλουβι γιατι θα κανει το πουλακι σου υπερβαρο και δεν θα καταφερεις τιποτα!

----------


## Ρία

καραντίνα δεν κράτησες;;

----------


## BillMat

το νημα ποτε το βαζω για να φτιαξει την φωλια ? Επισης το διαχωριστικο αρχες Μαρτιου δεν το βγαζω ?

----------


## mitsman

Οταν θεωρεις οτι διατροφικα ειναι ετοιμα τα πουλια... και δειχνουν γενικα τασεις ζευγαρωματος, φιλια κτλ κτλ... βαζεις την φωλια στο θηλυκο... οταν ξεκινησει αν την φτιαχνει βαζεις και τον αρσενικο μεσα!

----------


## BillMat

Μαλλον εκανα ενα λαθος ! Οπως ειπες δεν κρατησα καραντινα ! Εκανα οτι μου ειπατε με τις απολυμανσεις κτλ. αλλα τα εβαλα μαζι με διαχωριστικο....Να τα αφησω ετσι ? Γιατι νομιζα οτι μου ειπατε αφου μας πιεζει και λιγο ο χρονος ας τα βαλω ετσι....

----------


## mitsman

Ζητω συγγνωμη.... το λαθος διατυπωσης ειναι δικο μου.... λεγοντας βαζεις τον αρσενικο μεσα εννοω αφαιρεις το χωρισμα!

Αυτο δεν πρεπει να γινει με τιποτα πριν απο ενα μηνα προετοιμασιας!

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη με τα πουλια διπλα διπλα ,δεν νομιζω να τηρηθει καραντινα .Για αυτο ειχα μιλησει για 2 κλουβια ... δεν σου λεω οτι θα συμβει ντε και καλα κατι ,αλλα ρισκαρεις .Αφου ετσι κι αλλιως θα χρειαστεις και αλλο ,παρε μια ακομη ζευγαρωστρα να κανεις τη δουλεια σου και χωρισε τα πουλια εστω και τωρα

----------


## BillMat

Να σας ρωτησω κατι αλλο που παρατηρισα σημερα...Το αρσενικο περα απο την "τρελη" (με την καλη την εννοια) συμπρεριφορα που εχει, ειναι δραστηριο θα ελεγα, σημερα τραβηξε (πως το καταφερε δεν ξερω) το χαρτι που ειχα στον πατο και το σκιζει συνεχεια, τα κομματια τα κραταει στο στομα του και μετα πρεπει να τα πεταει...Γιατι το κανει αυτο ? Εχει κανενα θεμα με την φωλια ?

----------


## xarhs

συνηθησμενη συμπεριφορα απο αρσενικο...... το κανει για να τραβηξει το ενδιαφερον της καναρας

----------


## Gardelius

*Ενδεχομενως να ειναι πυρωμενο!! Αλλα δεν κανεις τιποτα αλλο απ αυτα που σου ειπαν τα παιδια!!*

----------


## BillMat

Ναι αυτο το πρεπει να το ειχα καταλαβει....Φαινεται και απο το οτι δινουν καποια φιλια, γενικα ολο κοντα θελουν να ειναι, το αρσενικο μερικες φορες πρεπει να ταιζει και το θυληκο και γενικοτερα το αρσενικο κανει πολλες "επιδείξεις" ! Αλλα αναμονη, σε ενα μηνα θα φυγει το διαχωριστικο που τους εμποδιζει !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gardelius

*Φιλε να ενα σχετικό βίντεο με αναπαραγωγή!! Ίσως δεν το είδες στην ενότητα αλλα ριξε μια ματια!!!.....*  :: *


*

----------


## BillMat

Γεια σας φιλοι μου ! Συμφωνα με το αρθρο για την διατροφικη προετοιμασια για αναπαρωγη, που ειναι ενα αριστο και πολλη βοηθητικο θεμα, να βαλω μεσα στην αυγοτροφη σπορους κινοα και γυρη ? Δηλαδη το βασικοτερο αυτο ειναι ? Περα απο τα υπολοιπα φρουτα, αυγο κτλ...Τα αλλα ειναι δυσκολα απο οτι καταλαβα και μου ειπατε να τα βρω...Και κατι αλλο τελευταιο για να καταλαβω στα σιγουρα, το διαχωριστικο μου ειπατε οτι θα το βγαλω οταν αυτα πειρωθουν αλλα εγω τα βλεπω οτι ηδη αρχισαν οποτε να παω συμφωνα με την εποχη που ειναι δηλαδη τον Μαρτιο να το εχω βγαλει ?

----------


## BillMat

Εν το μεταξυ εχω το συγκεκριμενο νυμα που βλεπετε στην φωτογραφια...εχει μεσα βαμβακι, κλοστες, σχοινια, τριχες και κατι αλλο...αυτο το αφηνω ετσι διασπαρτο κατω ή και το βαζω γυρο γυρο στα καγκελα ? Παντως εγω δοκιμαστικα εβαλα λιγο κατω και λιγο στα καγκελα και αμεσος το αρσενικο βουτηξε ενα σχοινι που ηταν απο το διαχωριστικο και δεν το αφηνει !!

----------


## BillMat



----------


## jk21

το νημα ειναι  οκ σαν ειδος .κακως το βαζεις απο τωρα (οχι στον πατο γιατι λερωνει .να το πιανεις στα καγκελα πχ σε μια φρουτοθηκη καγκελωτη αλλα υπαρχουν και ειδικες θηκες ) γιατι τα ερεθιζεις να ξεκινησουν νωριτερα .Ειπαμε να το καθυστερησεις ...

ναι κινοα και γυρη ειναι οτι καλυτερο !

----------


## Gardelius

*Βασιλη, ειναι λίγο νωρίς για νήμα!!! Παρόλα αυτα έχεις παρει ενα πολυ καλο με βαμβάκι μεσα!! Κατι παρομοιο εχω και εγώ!!!*

----------


## BillMat

Εγω την γυρη που να την βαλω αφου δεν εχω κουσκους ? Να αγορασω ή να τα συνδιασω καπως με τον σπορο κινοα που πηρα ?

----------


## jk21

οταν βρασεις και στραγγισεις την κινοα ,μετα ανακατεψε την γυρη μαζι της .αν μπορεις πρωτα σπαστην λιγο με ενα γουδι .αλλα και ετσι την τρωνε

----------


## BillMat

Ολα ωραια μεχρι τωρα...Αλλα ρε παιδια, το αρσενικο δεν επρεπε να ειχε αρχισει να κελαηδαει ? Γενικα πολλη ησυχια στο κλουβι, σπανια να βγαλει καμια φωνη...

----------


## lefteris13

πως το χεις το ζευγαρι τωρα;σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια, σε ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα;βλεπονται μεταξυ τους;

----------


## BillMat

Σε ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα...γενικα ειναι μια χαρα, "επικοινωνουν" μεταξυ τους και ειδικα το αρσενικο ειναι μες την τρελα !!

----------


## lefteris13

η πορεια του αρσενικου ποια ειναι τραγουδιστικα απο τοτε που το πηρες;κελαηδουσε και σταματησε απο τοτε που βλεπονται με τη θηλυκια;

----------


## BillMat

Οχι, το εχω 10 μερες και απο την πρωτη ημερα δεν κελαηδουσε ομως φαινετε απολυτως υγιης ... Ελεγα οτι θα ειναι και η προσαρμογη αλλα αλλοι μου ειπαν οτι τα δικα τους αμεσως....

----------


## jk21

παιζει να ειναι θηλυκο ,οπως παιζει ακομα περισσοτερο να ειναι αρσενικο και απλα επειδη ειναι διπλα στη θηλυκια (συνηθισμενη συμπεριφορα ) να εκοψε το κελαηδησμα .

Μια φωτο στην επιμαχη περιοχη και μια προσωρινη μετακομιση -δοκιμη για 2-3 ωρες σε διπλανο χωρο χωρις τη θηλυκια ,σιγουρα θα διαλευκανει την υποθεση

----------


## BillMat

Κοιτα αρσενικο ειναι 100% λογο της επιμαχης περιοχης οπως το λες οταν το αγορασα ! Τωρα για την μετακομιση θα δω απο αυριο...

----------


## BillMat

Συμφωνα με τα δικα μου δεδομενα που το αρσενικο το εχω 13 μερες, την ειδικη διατροφικη προετοιμασια την κανω 5 μερες ποτε να βαλω νημα στην μερια της καναρας για να δω ποτε θα αρχισει να χτιζει την φωλια και μετα να βαλω και το αρσενικο ? Η συμπεριφορα τους ειναι απο της πρωτη μην σας πω μερα "ερωτικη", την ταιζει, φιλακια κτλ..

----------


## lefteris13

Αν θυμαμαι καλα τα εχεις σε ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα, βαλε κ οπτικο χωρισμα να μην βλεπονται να δουμε αν θα κελαηδισει ο αρσενικος-ετσι κ αλλιως δεν θα πρεπε να τα βαλεις να βλεπονται τοσο γρηγορα ακομα δεν τον πηρες.συνεχισε προετοιμασια για καμια 20ρια μερες και τελη μηνος αρχες μαρτη αφου τα εχεις σε εσωτερικη εκτροφη, βαλε νημα στη θηλυκια, βγαλε το οπτικο χωρισμα κ οταν φτιαχνει τη φωλια, ενωσε τα.

----------


## ggamb

Εγω θα σου ελεγα να βγαλεις μια φωτο την κανάρα στην επίμαχη περιοχή να δουμε τι γίνετε! αν είναι και αυτή πυρωμένη και σε ανάλογο βαθμό σου λέμε και της βάζεις φωλιά. Τα εχεις μέσα ή εξω? αν είναι έξω λιγο δύσκολο να είναι έτοιμη! Βαλε φωτό και βλέπουμε! Χωρισε επίσης και τον κάναρο για λίγο να δεις αν θα κελαηδήσει να καταλάβουμε αν είναι πυρωμένος ή βγάλε και απο αυτόν την ίδια φωτο!

----------


## Gardelius

Προετοιμασία συνεχίζεις Βασιλη....νομιζω οτι βιάζεσαι!! Το λιγότερο ενα μηνα θέλεις,...βαση του προγράμματος διατροφής!!!! Τον αρσενικό τον εχεις 13 μέρες και θέλεις να το ζευγαρώσεις?? ακομα δεν έχεις κρατήσει καραντίνα!!! Υπομονη φιλε...

----------


## BillMat

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο που δεν ειχα βρει απαντηση μεχρι τωρα...Γιατι γενικα πρεπει να χωριζουμε το ζευγαρι ?

----------


## Gardelius

> Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο που δεν ειχα βρει απαντηση μεχρι τωρα...Γιατι γενικα πρεπει να χωριζουμε το ζευγαρι ?


*Βασιλη, εσυ γιατι <δεν> ξερεις απο πριν....το <ταιρι> σου?? Ετσι όπως και οι ανθρωποι νιωθουν και διασκεδαζουν το φλερτ,... ειναι και τα καναρινια!!! Η επαφη πρεπει να γινεται την <καταλληλη στιγμη>!!!!!!*

----------


## BillMat

Ναι το καταλαβαινω αυτο αλλα γιατι μετα να τα κραταμε ετσι ? Δηλαδη μετα την ολοκληρωση ολης της αναπαραγωγικης διαδιακασιας ?

----------


## Gardelius

*Τι εννοεις? Για εξηγησε μου λιγο...*

----------


## BillMat

Λοιπον πριν την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο τα χωριζουμε (εγω τα χωρισα αρχικα αφου το αρσενικο τοτε το πηρα) οταν τελιωνει ολη η διαδικασια γιατι δεν τα αφηνουμε μαζι μεχρι την επομενη περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ? Ή γιατι δεν τα αφηνουμε αφου γνωριστουν για παντα μαζι ?

----------


## BillMat

Το αρσενικο θα κελαηδησει καθολου ή πρεπει να ειναι χωρια-μακρια ? Δεν θελω και να τα χωρισω τωρα και να τα αγχωσω αλλα περιμενα να κελαηδαει...Μηπως φταει που ειναι κοινο ? Αλλα δεν νομιζω να ισχυει κατι τετοιο...

----------


## lefteris13

δεν εχει σχεση αν ειναι κοινο ή ρατσας...τα κραταμε χωρια για να  κελαηδανε ελευθερα τα αρσενικα-οταν ειναι μαζι το κελαιδημα ειναι  ενδειξη διαθεσης για ζευγαρωμα εκ μερους του αρσενικου, κελαηδαει και  τοτε αλλα με αλλες εννοιες(ζευγαρωμα) και μαλλον ομως οχι τοσο συχνα  οπως πριν γιατι αν νευριασει το θηλυκο θα τον παρει στο κηνυγι γιατι θα  ζευγαρωσει οταν θελει αυτη, για να σταματησουν τις γεννες γιατι αν ειναι  μαζι η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος δεν θα σταματησει(και αν χωριστουν  πιθανον να γεννησει το θηλυκο-πεταμε τα αυγα), κανουμε 1-2 αναλογα τι  θελουμε, το πολυ 3 γεννες αν καποια ειναι ασπορη-δεν παει καλα.τα  κραταμε χωρια αντιστοιχα για να ξεκινησει η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος οταν  θελουμε και οταν πρεπει, μην εχουμε γεννες οποτε να ναι μεσα στο  χρονο.οποτε θα ναι μαζι στην αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο και τον υπολοιπο  χρονο χωρια-να μην βλεπονται καλυτερα.

----------


## BillMat

Γεια σας παιδια και παλι...Μολις παρατηρισα κατι ανησυχητικό ..Σημερα τα ειχα εξω απο το πρωι γιατι ειχε καλο καιρο μολις τα βαζω μεσα (πριν λιγο) ακουω το αρσενικο να κανει ενα δυνατο ηχο, για την ακριβεια ηταν σαν να ανεπνεε πολλη δυνατα, σαν αυτα τα παιχνιδια που εχουν τα μικρα παιδια που τα πιεζεις και βγαζουν ηχους, το εκανα για λιγο γυρω στα 10 δευτερολεπτα...Τωρα ηρεμισε λιγο αλλα αν πας κοντα ακομα ακους κατι σαν να αναπνεει απο το στομα ή κατι τετοιο, βεβαια σε πολλη χαμηλη ενταση. Κατα τα αλλα ολα φυσιολογικα ... Τι γινετε ?

----------


## mitsman

Τωρα που κοιμαται το κανει?

----------


## BillMat

Τωρα δεν ακουω κατι...

----------


## jk21

να το παρακολουθησεις και αυριο ... αν συνεχιστει ,μαλλον καποιο κρυωμα

----------


## BillMat

μαλλον κρυωμα πρεπει να εχει...Δεν το ακουω συχνα αλλα οταν αναπνεει ας το πουμε πιο δυνατα κατι ακουω...σε ηρεμη κατασταση (π.χ. τωρα δεν ακουω κατι...)

----------


## BillMat

Λοιπον για κοντευει η εποχη ! Το νημα στο θυληκο ποτε να το βαλω ? εστω σε μια μικρη ποσοτητα ? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην ασχοληθει ομως με το χτισημο της φωλιας ? Επισης ειναι φυσιολογικο το θυληκο μερικες φορες ενω εχει φως και ειναι μεσσημερη/απογευμα να φουσκωνει και να κανει οτι κοιματε ? Δηλαδη να ειναι οπως οταν κοιματε ? Ενημερωτικα το αρσενικο ακομα δεν εχει κελαηδησει παροτι ειναι μια χαρα και κανει σαν τρελο ! Παρατηρητε μια κινηση κατα την μερια του !

----------


## ggamb

Λοιπον για κοντευει η εποχη ! Το νημα στο θυληκο ποτε να το βαλω ?  *βαλε λίγο (μια τουφίτσα) κατα περιόδους όταν το βάλει στη φωλιά βαζεις πάλι περισότερο.*εστω σε μια μικρη ποσοτητα ? Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην ασχοληθει ομως με το χτισημο της φωλιας ? *Το πιο πιθανό αν δεν είναι ετοιμη αλλαθα τα σκορπίσει όλα γιαυτο μην βάλεις πολλά!* Επισης ειναι φυσιολογικο το θυληκο μερικες φορες ενω εχει φως και ειναι μεσσημερη/απογευμα να φουσκωνει και να κανει οτι κοιματε ?* Αν το κάνει μόνο μεσημέρι είναι λογικό! αν το κάνει και συνέχεια πρεπει να το κοιτάξεις!* Δηλαδη να ειναι οπως οταν κοιματε ? Ενημερωτικα το αρσενικο ακομα δεν εχει κελαηδησει παροτι ειναι μια χαρα και κανει σαν τρελο ! Παρατηρητε μια κινηση κατα την μερια του !

----------


## BillMat

Το μονο που με ανησυχει τωρα ειναι οτι το αρσενικο δεν κελαηδαει καθολου...το εχω και μαραζι ! Περιμενα οταν το πηρα να το ευχαριστηθω, αλλα τιποτα ! Μηπως πρεπει να κανω κατι ? Η επιλογη του να αλλαξω κλουβι, να το βαλω μονο του δεν νομιζω να ειναι και η καλυτερη γιατι δεν θελω να το αγχωσω τωρα ! Μηπως εχετε να προτεινετε κατι ?

----------


## serafeim

αν ειναι μαζι με θυληκο δεν θα κελαηδησει... αν το βαλεις μονο οτυ που δεν θα βλεπει ουτε θα το βλεπουν τα αλλα πουλια τοτε θα σου αρχησει σιγα σιγα παλι!!!
οπτικη επαφη δεν θελουμε να εχουν ...!!!

----------


## jk21

εσυ εχεις μαραζι να κελαηδισει αλλα αυτο εχει μαραζι να ζευγαρωσει .... μπορει να σου κελαηδισει οταν εκεινη κλωσσα ή και πολυ αργοτερα .μπορει και οταν παει να την βατεψει .....


ειναι εποχη αναπαραγωγης ,εποχη δικια τους και οχι δικια μας !

----------


## BillMat

Εγω σκεφτομαι να αφαιρεσω το διαχωριστικο το επομενο σαββατοκυριακο (καπου στις 1,2,3 Μαρτιου)...Ο καιρος φαινετε πλεον πολλη καλος εδω και σκεφτηκα οτι θα ειναι ενταξει...τι λετε ?

----------


## jimgo

> Εγω σκεφτομαι να αφαιρεσω το διαχωριστικο το επομενο σαββατοκυριακο (καπου στις 1,2,3 Μαρτιου)...Ο καιρος φαινετε πλεον πολλη καλος εδω και σκεφτηκα οτι θα ειναι ενταξει...τι λετε ?


Είναι καλά να το βγάλεις αν τα έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι .
Τώρα για το νήμα που ρωτάς πιο επάνω εγώ θα σου έλεγα να ακολουθησεις την συμβουλή που έδωσαν σε έμενα τα παιδιά βαλε λίγο βαμβάκι στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού και όταν δεις και το βάλει όλο η θηλυκιά μέσα στην φωλιά τότε βαλε και το νήμα .

----------


## BillMat

Εννοεις να το βγαλω τωρα ?  :Jumping0011:

----------


## jimgo

κοίτα εγω που εχω το ζευγαρακι μου μεσα στο σπιτι εβγαλα το διαχωριστικο στης 16 φεβρουαριου και σημερα εχω το 4ο αυγο , τα παιδια εδω λενε οτι οταν ειναι μεσα στο σπιτι μπορεις να το βγαλεις αρχες μαρτιου και οταν τα εχεις εξω καλο θα ειναι να βγαλεις το διαχωριστικο τελος μαρτιου . βεβαια παντα μιλαμε να εχεις κανει σωστη προετοιμασία .

----------


## BillMat

Ωραια... την διατροφικη προετοιμασια την εχω κανει εδω και 1 μηνα σιγουρα...οποτε θα ηταν καλο να το αφαιρεσω ?

----------


## jimgo

> Ωραια... την διατροφικη προετοιμασια την εχω κανει εδω και 1 μηνα σιγουρα...οποτε θα ηταν καλο να το αφαιρεσω ?


 :Happy0062:

----------


## jk21

αρχες Μαρτιου θα ενωσω και τα δικα μου ζευγαρια ,αν δω την προγνωση καιρου τοτε ,οτι ειναι καλη

θυμισε μου ,ποσο καιρο απο τη στιγμη που ηρθαν σπιτι σου ,ειναι σε καραντινα τα πουλια;

----------


## BillMat

Το θυλικο το εχω απο τον Αυγουστο...Το αρσενικο το εχω καπου 40 μερες, οποτε πλεον η καραντινα εχει τελιωσει και ειναι σε ζευγαρωστρα με διαχωριστικο τωρα...Απο την πρωτη μερα ομως βλεπονταν...Και εγω το ιδιο λεω, τελικα δεν το αφαιρεσα σημερα, θα περιμενω μεχρι το επομενο σαββατοκυριακο...Εν το μεταξυ ειναι περιεργο το αρσενικο να "τσιμπιεται" κατω απο το κεφαλι του μερικες φορες ? 'Η μπορει και σε αλλα σημεια αλλα εγω νομιζω το κανει λογο καθαρισμου ...

----------


## jk21

Αν περασε η καραντινα ,αρχες Μαρτη με τον καιρο να ειναι οκ ,τα ενωνεις 

τι εννοεις κατω απο το κεφαλι; τσιμπιεται στο λαιμο; με νευρικοτητα; αν εχει καθαρη φωνη ή και δεν το κανει μανιωδως αλλα σαν να καθαριζεται ,δεν με ανησυχει

----------


## BillMat

Στον λαιμο λιγο πιο κατω, στον θωρακα ας πουμε...Ναι δεν τον κανει μανιωδως αλλα τον βλεπω σχετικα συχνα να το κανει και ελαγα μην εχει και τιποτα ψειρες οπως ελεγε στην καραντινα !

----------


## jk21

μαλλον καθαριζει το πτερωμα ... συνεχισε να τον παρατηρεις και ενημερωσε μας κυριως αν το κανει μανιωδως και οχι σαν να καθαριζεται αλλα σαν να τσιμπιεται

----------


## BillMat

Λογικα δεν επρεπε η καναρα να ειχε ασχοληθει λιγο με την φωλια της ? Της βαζω βαμβακι και πιο πριν νημα μα τιποτα...Αυτη απλως το παιρνει, καμια φορα το επεξεργαζεται, και μετα το σκορπαει κατω...Ολες φορες ισα που το παιρνει και το πεταει κατω κατευθειαν..Σας δινω και μερικες φωτογραφιες της φωλιας να δειτε ενημερωτικα τι εχω ..

----------


## Gardelius

*Φιλε μου,...βιαζεσαι κατ εμε!*

----------


## lagreco69

> Ωραια... την διατροφικη προετοιμασια την εχω κανει εδω και 1 μηνα σιγουρα...


Βασιλη μετα απο την προετοιμασια εχεις κρεμασει βλεπω και στικ φρουτων! εαν θελεις το καλο τους βγαλε το και μην τους ξαναδωσεις τιποτα αναλογο, πολυ κακες χρωστικες και θερμιδες και δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο βαζουν μεσα. μην περιμενεις τον εμπορα να σου πει οτι δεν κανει καλο! θα στο πουλησει για να ξαναπας αργοτερα και να σου πουλησει και μια αντιβιωση για την ζημια που τους εκανε το αθωο στικ.

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια απλα δεν ειναι ετοιμα ... κανε υπομονη καποιες μερες ακομα .Αν και παλι δεν δειξουν ενδιαφερον για φωλια ,βαλε χαρτονι γυρω γυρω σε αυτη που εχεις ,να γινει σαν κλειστου τυπου .Μερικες θηλυκες νοιωθουν πιο ευκολα ασφαλεια σε κλειστου τυπου

----------


## BillMat

Παιζει κανενα ρολο που την εχουν κουτσουλησει την φωλια ? Ελεγα μηπως ! Μηπως πρεπει να την αλλαξω για καποιον αλλο λογο ? Ειναι καλη γενικα ?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν ειναι έτοιμη η καναρα σου ακομα να γεννήσει.

Τιποτα περίεργο δεν συμβαίνει.

Υπομονη......Υπομονη .....Υπομονή.

Βάλε και μια 2η φωλιά σε άλλο σημείο μήπως δεν της κάνει αυτη..... αν και ........ αν ήθελε να την φτιαξει .... θα την έφτιαχνε όπου έβρισκε.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Kαι αν η κανάρα δεν θέλει......................το διαχωριστικό δεν βγαίνει.

----------


## BillMat

Υπαρχει περιπτωση για αυτο να εχει συμβαλει το αρσενικο ?

----------


## xarhs

βρε παιδια τι μανια ειναι αυτη με τα στικσ?????
μα ολοι πια στικ.......... αμα θελετε να τα ξαποστειλετε τα πουλια σας βαλτε χλωρινη στο νερο και τελος.......
υπομονη φιλε μου και ολα θα ερθουν απο μονα τους...

----------


## BillMat

Εγω πλεον δεν εχω στικ...Μια φορα εβαλα μου το ειπαν και τα εβγαλα....

----------


## BillMat

Μαλλον θα πρεπει να ανυσηχω...Την καναρα δεν την βλεπω με πολλη ορεξη, τρωει πινει αλλα καθεται μονη και συνηθως φουσκωνει ! Μαλιστα καποιες φορες κοιματε κατα την διαρκεια της μερας...

----------


## jk21

αυτο δεν μου αρεσει και ειδικα ο υπνος στη διαρκεια της ημερας

κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι  και φωτο της κοιλιας της ,να φαινεται το δερμα

----------


## BillMat

Ωραια τις κουτσουλιες θα τις ανεβασω οποτε μπορω, τωρα βασικα να σας πω οτι ισως μερικες φορες να φαιρετε και τελειως φυσιολογικα, αλλα αλλες φορες οχι...Οποτε προσπαθησα να τραβηφω ενα βιντεο που ομως δεν ηταν και τοσο ευκολο γι'αυτο φυσαγα για να φανει καπως η κοιλια της...Εν το μεταξυ το αρσενικο οταν εβαλα το χερι μου στο κλουβι επειδη αγχωθηκε και ανεσε πιο γρηγορα ακουγοταν καθαρα οτι προφανως εχει κρυωσει...Για αυτο μπορω να κανω κατι ? Η καναρα ειναι στο παρακατω βιντεο...Λογικα θα ειναι και για εσας δυσκολο να το καταλαβετε αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κανω και πολλα...Και για να σας βοηθησω περισσοτερο συνοπτικα θελω να πω οτι η καναρα μεσα στην μερα κανει οτι κοιματε για λιγο, μερικες φορες δεν εχει ορεξη και καθετη μονη ισως και στο ενα ποδι και φουσκομενη αλλα αλλες φορες ειναι ολα φυσιολογικα...Ο αρσενικος ολα μια χαρα, πολλη ενεργητικος αλλα μαλλον εχει κρυωμα...Και τα δυο τρωνε και πινουν φυσιολογικα απο οτι βλεπω...
http://s1256.beta.photobucket.com/us...9e0d9.mp4.html

----------


## BillMat

Λοιπον παιδια ηρθε καποιος εκτροφεας εδω και η διαγνωση εγινε ! Και τα δυο ειναι τελειως απυροτα ! Μου ειπα να τα κρατησω με μη οπτικο χωρισμα για τουλαχιστον 20 μερες και αυτο θα γινει... Να ρωτησω τωρα που ειναι ανοιξη καναβουρι το αφηνω ? Ή η διατροφη τους θα ειναι η καναρι, αυγοτροφη με κινοα και γυρη, αυγο, κοκκαλο σουπιας και καπου καπου μηλο κτλ ?

----------


## jk21

βγαλε τις κουτσουλιες και αν μπορεις ενα βιντεακι απο τα πουλια ,καποια στιγμη που το θηλυκο ειναι φουσκωμενο .Δεν βοηθα το βιντεακι που εβγαλες .Μην τα ξαναπιασεις αν δεν υπαρξει αναγκη .θα σου πω αν ειναι

----------


## BillMat

Τωρα δεν την εχω παρατηρησει να το κανει αυτο...Τα χωρισα με μη οπτικο χωρισμα και τωρα πλεον επικοικωνινουν ! Αλλα η φωνη του αρσενικου δεν ακουγεται και τοσο καλα, προφανως ειναι κρυωμενος ή κατι τετοιο, μπορω να κανω κατι για αυτο ? Οριστε και οι φωτογραφιες απο τις κουτσουλιες της καναρας...
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...ps8dce9e43.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...ps523ef282.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...psf0fdfb40.jpg

----------


## BillMat

Εν το μεταξυ και σημερα που η καναρα καθεται και πηγε να κοιμηθει, πηγα να ταβηξω ενα βιντεο αλλα ειναι πολλη δυσκολο, ξυπναει αμεσως με το που ακουσει κατι ή καταλαβει οτι κατι να πλησιαζει..Ομως εβγαλα ενα βιντεο για να ακουσετε και την φωνη του αρσενικου που φαινετε οτι κατι δεν παει καλα, μονο ετσι κανει και ισως στο βιντεο να μην ακουγεται και τελεια...
http://s1256.beta.photobucket.com/us...cc8f8.mp4.html

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι δεξια πραγματι ειναι βραχνιασμενο ... αιτιες διαφορες .. το θεμα ειναι οτι και τα δυο ειναι κινητικα και δε δειχνουν να εχουν κατι απειλιτικο αμεσα .τα πουλια τα ειχες μεσα; αν ναι το κρυωμα δεν δικαιολογειται ... ειτε βραχνιασμα απο ιδιαιτερης εντασης κελαηδησμα (καταπονηση χορδων ) ,ειτε ερεθισμος απο μυκητες στο λαιμο ,ειτε  και ακαρεα ... δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος .

οι κουτσουλιες της θηλυκιας δειχνουν φυσιολογικες ,απλα υπαρχει πολυ λευκο (ουρικο οξυ ) που δεν μου φαινεται και πολυ νορμαλ ...

----------


## BillMat

Βεβαια ειναι κινητικα ! Ειδικα το αρσενικο (στα δεξια που ειναι και βραχνασμιενο) τωρα τα εχω μεσα, εξω τα εβγαλα μετρημενα 3-4 φορες που ειπε πολλη ωραιο ηλιο και οχι αερα...Το θεμα επισης ειναι οτι δεν εχει κελαηδησει καθολου, μονο αυτους τους ηχους βγαζει ! Απλως μερικες φορες το θυληκο (το μεσσημερα νομιζω κατα κυρια βαση) δειχνει να καθεται ησυχα και σιγα-σιγα μπαινει σε σταση υπνου, ο οποιος διακοπτεται πολλη ευκολα ! Οι κουτσουλιες της οντως πρεπει να ειναι λιγο παραπανω λευκες αλλα θα το κοιταξω και αυριο ... Για το αρσενικο μπορω να κανω κατι ?

----------


## jk21

ριξε σαν πρωτη κινηση ,μια ματια στο λαιμο εσωτερικα του στοματος ,μην τυχον δεις λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα εκτος απο το ροζουλι φυσιολογικο εσωτερικο

----------


## BillMat

Αν και ηταν δυσκολο να δω, δεν παρατηρησα τιποτα ! Ολα μου φανηκαν φυσιολογικα ...

----------


## BillMat

Τελικα πρεπει να κανω κατι για τον λαιμο του ? Ή κατι για την καναρα που δεν φανηκαν και τοσο καλες οι κουτσουλιες πρεπει να κανω κατι ?

----------


## jk21

Αν μειωσεις την πρωτεινη (πχ αυγο ) στην θηλυκια και συνεχισει να εχει αρκετο λευκο (ουρικο οξυ ) βλεπουμε 

εμενα ο αρσενικος με απασχολει .... δεν εχω κατι απτο (δεδομενο ) ωστε να που κανε αυτο ή κανε εκεινο ... ας πουνε τη γνωμη τους και αλλοι φιλοι και βλεπουμε

----------


## panoss

Πιθανόν να είναι από καταπόνηση χορδών ή το πιο λογικό από κρύωμα.
Παρατήρησε μήπως βαριανασένει έστω και λίγο, όταν δεν είσαι κοντά ή αν φταρνίζεται.
Και εμένα ο αρσενικός που είχα είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα.
Τον είχα πάει σε πτηνίατρο και του έδωσε φάρμακο... δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα....
Πάντως σε 4 μέρες ήταν οκ!!!!!!

----------


## BillMat

Οποτε πρεπει να το ψαξουμε ...Λοιπον καταπονηση χορδων δεν ειναι αφου δεν εχει κελαηδησει καθολου ! Μονο αυτον τον ηχο βγαζει... Να φτερνιζεται δεν εχω παρατηρησει , αν βαριανασενε σημερα ας πουμε που το επιασα για να κοιταξω τον λαιμο του το εκανε μετα, φαινοταν οτι ανασε παρα πολλη βαρια, ας πουμε φουσκονε και ξεφουσκονε ! Επισης την πρωτη μερα που το εκανε αυτο οταν ανεσενε ακουγοταν ενας ηχος...Απο την πρωτη στιγμη καταλαβα οτι ειναι κρυωμα λογικα, αλλα τωρα τι πρεπει να κανω ? Επισης το γεγονος οτι δεν κελαηδαει δεν ειναι περιεργο ?

----------


## BillMat

Για πειτε μην χρειαζετε να παρω και κατι απο pet shop ... ? Το οτι δεν κελαηδαει επισης δεν κινει την περιεργια ?

----------


## BillMat

Λοιπον αν σας ελεγα οτι πηγα σε petshopα , του ειπα τι εχει, και μου εδωσε το aidonine solution της TAFARM, τι θα μου λεγαται ? Ξερω τι γινεται με αυτους, αλλα προς το παρον, του ειπα τι εχει και αυτο το κατασκευασμα ειχε οτι χρειαζοταν υποτιθεται...Βοηθαει στην πυρωση και ενυσχιει το κελαηδισμα, κατι που το αρσενικο δεν εχει τιποτα απο τα δυο και το θυληκο μονο το πρωτο...Και παλι το προβλημα με το κρυωμα ?

----------


## jk21

λαθος κινηση .το πουλι ειναι βραχνιασμενο ... ακομα και να ηταν θεμα ορμονων (δεν το νομιζω ) υπαρχει αλλο σκευασμα με μεθυλτεστοστερονη ,το οποιο επισης δεν θα σου το προτεινα ,αν δεν απεκλειες καθε αλλη περιπτωση .

αν το ενα πουλακι εχει καθαρο τσιου (θηλυκια ) και το αρσενικο οχι ,τοτε πολυ δυσκολα το αρσενικο θα εχει ακαρεα της τραχειας ,γιατι μεταδιδονται πολυ ευκολα στα πουλια του ιδιου χωρου .Αν παλι ειναι κρυωμενο ... θα μπορουσε αν το ειχες βγαλει σε κρυο ρευμα ... λες οχι ... Λευκοκιτρινα σημαδια δεν ειδες ,για να εχω το δικαιωμα να σου πω δωσε nystamysine για μυκητες ,εχοντας σαφεις ενδειξεις .Δεν ειδες ομως ,για αυτο και δεν επεμενα ,αν και πιστευω οτι μπορει να υπαρχουν πιο κατω .Πιστευω αλλα δεν ειμαι καθολου σιγουρος .... Αν εξασφαλισεις πολυ ζεστο περιβαλλον (τοπικα κοντα στα πουλια 27 βαθμους ) με μια θερμαντικη πηγη για 3-4 μερες και το προβλημα δεν εχει υποχωρησει ,τοτε δοκιμασε νυσταμισιν .Αν και τοτε δεν εχεις υποχωρηση ,δωσε vibramysin (φαρμακειο ) ,aviosan της chevita ή sivotine bogena σε πετ σοπ (με σειρα προτεραιοτητας στην ανευρεση τους )

----------


## panoss

Δεν θέλω να σε αγχώσω αλλά αν κάνει διάφορους ήχους την ώρα που ανασαίνει μπορεί το κρύωμα να εξελίχτηκε σε πνευμονία....
Εκεί είναι πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα..
Κάνε αυτό που σου είπε ο φίλος... Πολύ ζέστη για 3-4 μέρες.. Αν δεν περάσει τότε καλά θα είναι να το πας σε πτηνίατρο...

----------


## BillMat

Λοιπον για να πω και εγω τα νεα μου , τωρα τα εχω σε ζευγαρωστρα με μη οπτικο νημα, ολα δειχνουν μια χαρα, και τα δυο κανουν σαν τρελα και φαινονται υγιεστατα και ενεργητικοτατα αλλα περιμενω να πυρωσουν καλα (γιατι δεν εχουν..). Το αρσενικο συνεχιζει να κανει μονο τσιου βραχνιασμενο χωρις κελαηδημα (απο την αρχη που το πηρα) και τωρα του δινω εδω και 2 μερες NYSTAMYSYN ...

----------


## BillMat

Επισης να προσθεσω οτι ενω το αρσενικο αντε κανα βραχνιασμενο τσιου καποιες φορες την ημερα, η θυληκια δεν σταματαει ! Κανει διαφορους πολλη ωραιους ηχους και σχεδον συνεχεια ! Κατι πρεπει να κανω με αυτο το αρσενικο !

----------


## BillMat

Η μια ανησυχεια μετα την αλλη ! Τωρα που του εδωσα την δευτερη δωση παρατηρησα κατι που δεν πρεπει να υπηρχε, στα ακρα του ραμφους του εξωτερικα, αριστερα και δεξια πισω δηλαδη, η περιοχη ηταν πιο κοκκινη απο οτι νομιζω οτι ηταν...Λετε το γεγονος οτι του ανοιγω το ραμφος να φταιει ? Αυτο φαινετε μονο οταν το πιανω στο χερι μου και του ανοιγω το στομα...Γενικοτερα δεν ξερετε ποσο το λυπαμαι που του δινω το φαρμακο, αλλα τι να κανω που πρεπει !

----------


## jk21

το φαρμακο δεν προκαλει κατι .βγαλε φωτο να δουμε .Δοσολογια που του δινεις ποια ειναι;

----------


## BillMat

Θα βγαλω οταν μπορω αλλα μπορει να ειναι και φυσιολογικο, κατι που φαινετε μονο οταν ανοιγει το στομα αρκετα, δεν ξερω ! Η δοσολογια ειναι αυτη που μου ειπατε να δινω, 0.075 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα αδιαλυτο με συρριγκα του 1 ml...Προσπαθω να την τηρω οσο μπορω...

----------


## jk21

ΟΚ απλα δεν θυμομουνα βρε Βασιλη αν σου την ειχα δωσει (ειμαι αρκετα κουρασμενος ... ετρεχα σημερα για διαφορα ,  μεχρι πριν απο λιγο ) και ηθελα να το επιβεβαιωσω οτι εχεις την σωστη

----------


## BillMat

Ναι σιγα, δεν πειραζει ! φανταζομαι ! Εχω και δυο αλλες ερωτησεις...Πρωτον το καναβουρι τους το δινω ακομα ή τωρα που ειναι ανοιξη αν το κοψω ? Επισης, υποθετικα αν ακομα και μετα την αγωγη η φωνη του δεν καλυτερευσει και δεν κελαηδαει παλι (κατι που υπενθυμιζω δεν εχει κανει καθολου), τι πρεπει τοτε να κοιταξουμε ?

----------


## jk21

> .... Αν εξασφαλισεις πολυ ζεστο περιβαλλον (τοπικα κοντα στα πουλια 27 βαθμους ) με μια θερμαντικη πηγη για 3-4 μερες και το προβλημα δεν εχει υποχωρησει ,τοτε δοκιμασε νυσταμισιν .Αν και τοτε δεν εχεις υποχωρηση ,δωσε vibramysin (φαρμακειο ) ,aviosan της chevita ή sivotine bogena σε πετ σοπ (με σειρα προτεραιοτητας στην ανευρεση τους )




καναβουρι; δινεις σκετο κανναβουρι εκτος του μιγματος σπορων; ως προς τη φωνη ,σημασια εχει να καθαρισει το βραχνιασμα .το δυνατο κελαηδησμα θα ερθει στην πορεια

----------


## BillMat

εδινα σε μικρη ποσοτητα αλλα το εχω κοψει απο την αρχη του μηνα...Για δυο μηνες τους εδινα βασικα...Αν δεν καθαρισει ομως το βραχνιασμα, θα πρεπει να το δει καποιος πτηνιατρος ?

----------


## jk21

αν μπορεις να το κανεις (να πας σε γιατρο ),ειναι το καλυτερο !

αλλα με εβαλες σε ιδεες ... για βγαλε μια φωτο την κοιλιτσα του πουλιου

----------


## BillMat

αυτες ειναι ! εκανα οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα ... 
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...ps16d0faa9.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...psccfcee93.jpg
http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/...ps049d80f2.jpg

----------


## xarhs

εμενα μια χαρα μου φαινεται

----------


## jk21

ζητησα φωτο για περιπτωση λιπους ,που ισως δημιουργουσε δυσχαιρεια στο αναπνευστικο ,αλλα ειναι οκ

πως παει το βραχνιασμα;

----------


## BillMat

Νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια βελτιωση...Βασικα θα σας στειλω αυριο να δειτε και εσεις ενα βιντεο, αλλα πρεπει να ειναι στα ιδια...Βραχνιασμενο και κανει μονο καποια τσιου για να μιλησει και με την καναρα ! Η καναρα αντιθετως μια χαρα, πολλη ωραια φωνη ! Θα σας στειλω και το βιντεο αυριο, και οτι τυχον μου ζητησετε, αλλα μετα τι να κοιταξουμε ?

----------


## jk21

μετα ή πτηνιατρος ή αντιβιωση (μια απο αυτες που εγραψα πιο πανω )

----------


## BillMat

Οριστε και το βιντεο...Βεβαια, ειναι και η φωνη της καναρας μεσα αλλα ξεχωριζει...

----------


## jk21

το πουλι ειναι κινητικοτατο .το βραχνιασμα ειναι διακριτο αλλα δεν μου δινει εντυπωση απο πουλι που ταλαιπωρειται απο καποια σοβαρη ασθενεια .υπαρχει περιπτωση παλιοτερα (εχω ξεχασει πως ξεκινησε το θεμα με τη φωνη του ) να ειχε << κοντρα >> στο τραγουδι με καποιο αλλο αρσενικο ;ετσι ειχε ερθει στην εκτροφη σου;

----------


## BillMat

Δεν νομιζω να ειχε γινει κατι τετοιο γιατι απο εκει που το πηρα μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειχε κελαηδήσει ακομα , βασικα μολις ειχε αρχισει να κανει κατι, οποτε αν και ηταν με αλλα αρσενικα κοντα, δεν πρεπει να ειχε γινει κατι τετοιο....

----------


## BillMat

Μηπως τελικα θα επρεπε να ανυσηχω και να παρω στα σοβαρα το οτι το καναρινι δεν κελαηδαει ? Γιατι απο σημερα καταλαβα οτι η φωνη του, στο τσιου το οποιο κανει εχει καλυτερευσει απο το θεμα βραχνιασματος ...

----------


## jk21

αν κανει τσιου αλλα οχι βραχνιασμενο ,τοτε θα ερθει και το τραγουδι ,οταν το πουλι νοιωσει πιο δυνατο .προφανω κατι που το ταλαιπωρουσε υποχωρει ... μαλλον εκανε δουλεια το φαρμακο ... περιμενε λιγο να δεις πως θα συνεχισει

----------


## BillMat

Δεν φανταζεστε τι εγινε μολις ! Δεν μπορω ουτε εγω να το πιστεψω και ειμαι απιστευτα χαρουμενος ! Πριν λιγο, βλεπω στο μπαλκονι (για καλη μου και καλη του τυχη) ενα καναρινακι ! Κοιταγε και μιλουσε με τα δικα μου. Ανοιγω και εγω την μπαλκονοπορτα και περιμενω, πηγαινε περα δωθε, και ελεγα ισως να το χασω τον καιμενο ! Ευτυχως με μια μπαινει μεσα και γατζωνετε απο την ζευγαρωστρα μου, τρεχω και εγω το πιανω, και μπορω να πω οτι ηταν σχεδον ημερο ! Καμια ενδειξη αρρωστιας αν και απο οτι κοιταξα πρεπει να ειναι θυληκο, βεβαια ηταν πανω στον πανικο μου οποτε δεν ξερω σιγουρα ! Τρεχω φερνω το αδειο το κλουβι το μεγαλουτσικο που ειχα και το βαζω μεσα, μαζι με ολα τα υπολοιπα (φαγητο, νερο, κοκκαλο σουπιας κτλ.) Εχει κοκκινο δακτυλιδι (αυτα αναγραφει πανω FPO 44 R12 034 )και ολα τωρα εχουν τρελαθει ! Ελπιζω να μην δυσκολευτηκε να με βρει και να μην κυκλοφορουσε ετσι μονο του για πολλη καιρο, αν και ειχα μεινει αφωνος για το πως ηρθε εδω ! Οριστε και μερικες φωτογραφιες, το εχω βαλει διπλα στα αλλα, βασικα να βλεπεται με το αλλο θυληκο ! Και βεβαια οτι ειναι να μου σχολιασετε και να προτεινετε να το κανω !

----------


## lefteris13

FPO=ΠΟΟ=Πανελληνια Ορνιθολογικη Ομοσπονδια, 44= κωδικος εκτροφεα, R=συλλογος τιμπρανταδων ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ, 12=ετος γεννησης-περσυνο, 034-αυξων αριθμος πουλιου.εχεις μια θυληκια( :winky:  τιμπραντουλα, να τη χαιρεσαι!

----------


## lefteris13

αν ειναι αρσενικο τελικα και πεταξει αποτομα κανα τραγουδι, ο αλλος αρσενικος σου που δε λεει τιποτα φωνητικα θα παθει κανα εμφραγμα τοσο βροντοφωνα που κελαηδανε τα τιμπραντο, ουτε τσιου δε θα λεει μετα απο το φοβο του ::

----------


## BillMat

χαχαχαχαχα λες ? ειναι που ειναι ηδη !  ::  δεν νομιζω αν και θα το ελεγξω αργοτερα ! χαχα !  :Happy0064:

----------


## lefteris13

τετοια εποχη πρεπει να ναι φως φαναρι απο κατω τι ειναι γιατι ειναι και η εποχη πυρωματος-ζευγαρωματος

----------


## MAKISV

.....

----------


## MAKISV

Βασιλη να την χαιρεσαι την κουκλα σου και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ηξερε που επρεπε να παει....  :Happy:

----------


## MAKISV

Ρε παιδια μια που λεμε για ζευγαρωματα για βοηθηστε...η καναρα μου κλωσαει το ενα που απεμεινε (ενσπορο) και σημερα που παρατηρησα τον αρσενικο και τις δυο φορες που βγηκε να φαει η δολια την βατεψε... φοβαμαι μην παρατησει το αυγο...

----------


## lefteris13

> Ρε παιδια μια που λεμε για ζευγαρωματα για βοηθηστε...η καναρα μου κλωσαει το ενα που απεμεινε (ενσπορο) και σημερα που παρατηρησα τον αρσενικο και τις δυο φορες που βγηκε να φαει η δολια την βατεψε... φοβαμαι μην παρατησει το αυγο...


και εμενα κλωσσουσε 3 ενσπορα αυγα και ηταν στην 9η μερα την προηγουμενη παρασκευη.τοτε ξεκινησε να στηνεται στον αρσενικο οποτε εβγαινε απο τη φωλια και τη βατευε, επισης οταν εβγαινε αυτη ο αρσενικος τραβαγε και κανα νημα απο τη φωλια.εγιναν αμετρητα βατεματα εκεινες τις μερες, παρ ολα αυτα, συνεχισε να κλωσσαει κανονικα, βγηκαν επροχτες και τα 3 μικρα, και τωρα ακομα οταν βγαινει αυτη, τραβαει κανα νημα αυτος-απο βατεματα δεν ξερω τι γινεται τις τελευταιες μερες, αλλα κατα τα αλλα την ταιζει συνεχως και ταιζει και τα μικρα κανονικα.το ενα αυγο μια μερα πριν βγουν ειδα οτι ειχε αποκτησει μια τρυπιτσα(ειχε βγει το τσοφλι) ισως κ οχι μονο αυτην την ατελεια οπως το δα την επομενη μερα-αυτα πως και γιατι εγιναν δεν ξερω, αλλα παραδοξως την επομενη αν κ αργησε σε σχεση με τα αλλα 2, βγηκε κανονικα.οποτε συνολικα παρ ολα αυτα τα καπως περιεργα-οχι συνηθισμενα, δεν εγινε κατι με ασχημες συνεπειες ως τωρα!

----------


## jk21

Ψαχνοντας διαδικτυακα  βρηκα τον εκτροφεα στην εκτροφη του οποιου γεννηθηκε το πουλακι .Βασιλη ειναι απο την περιοχη σου και θα σου στειλω τα στοιχεια του (ονοματεπωνυμο ) με πμ .Θα σε παρακαλουσα ,επειδη το θηλυκο μπορει να εχει αφησει μικρα τετοια περιοδο ,να επικοινωνησεις με το παιδι (ψαξε στο τοπικο τηλεφωνικο καταλογο ή επικοινωνησε με τον ΕΛ.ΣΥ.ΤΙ και πιστευω θα ξερουν το τηλ του (θα το ψαξω αν το εχει ανεβασει καπου δημοσιευμενο ) και να τον ενημερωσεις .Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το εκτιμησει και αν τωρα χρειαζεται το πουλακι ,σιγουρα θα σου χαρισει καποιο στο μελλον

----------


## BillMat

Ειναι φυσιολογικα να βρησκω πουπουλα στην μερια της θυλικιας αυτην την εποχη ? Δεν μιλαω για παρα πολλα, αλλα αρκετα...Τα υπολοιπα καναρινακια μου δεν εχουν ουτε ενα και θα ηθελα να την κανω ενα check-up ως νεο πουλακι ... ! Επισης το ραμφος της, εχει που ειναι η σχισμη ειναι πρασινο και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο φυσιολογικο ειναι αυτο ...

----------


## jk21

για ποια θηλυκια απο ολες λες; ειναι μονη της;

----------


## BillMat

Οχι για την timbrado που ειναι μονη της αλλα για την αλλη την καναρα που την εχω βαλω με διαχωριστικο για ζευγαρωμα ... Ανοιξα νεο θεμα για να μην τα μπερδευω Πουπουλα στο κλουβι...

----------


## BillMat

Σημερα παρατηρησα οτι επιτελους αρχισε το χτισιμο της φωλιας  :Jumping0011:  αλλα επισης εχω την απορεια τωρα που τα εχω εδω και κατι μερες μαζι (με κυνηγητά !) αν γινετε να το εκανε αυτο ο αρσενικος ? Γιατι ακομα βλεπω οτι κυνηγαει την θυλικια ενω αυτη δεν ! Επισης τον εχω δει πολλες φορες αυτον μεσα στην εσωτερικη πλεον φωλια που εβαλα και απλα αναρωτηθηκα...Παντως η σταση της καναρας ειναι ιδια !

----------


## BillMat

Σημερα δεν εχω δει κατι παραπανω απο αυτο που ειδα... Εσεις τι λετε να κανω ? Υπαρχει και η περιπτωση, αν δεν θελει αυτη για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο μπορω να βαλω και την αλλη που εχω που ειναι μονη και ψανχει !

----------


## BillMat

Ακομα τιποτα...Τι λετε να κανω ?????

----------


## xarhs

εγω δεν πολυ καταλαβα βασιλη , τι ακριβως ρωτας?

η θυληκια εφτιαξε φωλια τελικα?

----------


## BillMat

Στην φωλια ειδα ενα κομματι βαμβακι και ενα σχοινακι που ομως ειπα οτι ισως να το εχει κανει αυτο το αρσενικο γιατι αυτο ασχολειται συνεχεια ... Η αλλη ειναι αδιαφορη και ειπα αν δεν ειναι ετοιμη, να την βαλω στο κλουβι που εχω της αλλης της timbrado που εχω και να βαλω αυτη με τον αλλο που ισως να ειναι πιο ετοιμη...Παντως τοσες μερες τα εχω μαζι, ο αρσενικος εχει τρελαθει και αυτη τιποτα !

----------


## jk21

ο αρσενικος να μεινει στο χωρο του .Να φερεις το αλλο θηλυκο κοντα ,και αν η παρουσα θηλυκια με την αλλη διπλα (σαν σφετεριστρια του αρσενικους της ) δεν << ξυπνησει >> σε μερικες μερες ,τοτε φερνεις την αλλη στο ΙΔΙΟ κλουβι και πας την παλια ,στο αλλο .Επειδη τα θηλυκα δινουν σημασια συνηθως μονο στα διεκδικουμενα αρσενικα ή που ανηκουν ηδη σε αλλη (παντου στη φυση ... ) μαλλον μια απο τις δυο ή και τις δυο ,θα τις καταφερεις

----------


## BillMat

Ακομα τιποτα ! Καθονται και οι δυο μεσα στην φωλια την πιο πολλη ωρα, τωρα καθεται και η καναρα πιο πολλη αλλα τιποτα και αυτο γινεται παρα πολλη καιρο... Μπορω να κανω εγω κατι σε αυτο ?

----------


## BillMat

:Icon Rolleyes: 








ΚΑΙ Η ΚΥΡΙΑ TIMBRADO ΜΟΝΗ ΨΑΧΝΕΙ  :Stick Out Tongue:  :



 :Confused0013:

----------


## Gardelius

*Φίλε να σου πω...περίεργο μου φαίνεται!!...*

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ εκανες αυτο που σου ειπα; αν τα εχεις εκει ,λιγο δυσκολο χωροταξικα να το εχεις κανει .Η κιτρινη προφανως κλωσσα αερα ... 

Επειδη δεν ειναι ευκολο να φερεις το αλλο κλουβι διπλα ,ριξε παρουσια σου για λιγες ωρες την τιμπραντινα να δεις τι θα γινει .Βαλε και μια  δευτερη φωλια τερμα αριστερα .Αν εχει θεση και για εξωτερικη ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## BillMat

Το ειχα κανει αλλα δεν το αφησα μονιμα, το δοκιμασα για καποιες μερες... Ωραια, εχω και εφωτερικη φωλια και θεση για αυτη οποτε θα το εφαρμοσω απο αυριο αυτο... Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια και θα εχετε νεα συντομα !

----------


## BillMat

> ΒΑΣΙΛΗ εκανες αυτο που σου ειπα; αν τα εχεις εκει ,λιγο δυσκολο χωροταξικα να το εχεις κανει .Η κιτρινη προφανως κλωσσα αερα ... 
> 
> Επειδη δεν ειναι ευκολο να φερεις το αλλο κλουβι διπλα ,ριξε παρουσια σου για λιγες ωρες την τιμπραντινα να δεις τι θα γινει .Βαλε και μια  δευτερη φωλια τερμα αριστερα .Αν εχει θεση και για εξωτερικη ακομα καλυτερα


Τα εβαλα μαζι πριν κανα 2ωρο κοντα και οι κινησεις ηταν περιεργες... Αρχικα τα πραγματα ηταν ηρεμα, μετα η θυλικια που ηταν σε ζευγαρι ηταν ακομα επιθετικη με τον αρσενικο, δεν τον αφησε να την "πλησιασει" αν και το εβλεπα ποτε προετοιμαζοταν αυτος... Η καναρα που μπηκε μεσα, ασχοληθηκε με την νεα φωλια (διαλυοντας πολλη λιγη απο την ηδη υπαρχουσα), μπηκε λιγο μεσα και γενικα κρατουσε μια πιο επιφυλακτικη σταση... Η καναρα που ηταν ζευγαρωμενη, με το που ειδε και αυτη τη νεα φωλια μπηκε μεσα και εκατσε και λιγο αλλα δεν ασχοληθηκε στο να την φτιαξει, πηγε στην δικια της... Ο αρσενικος αφου ανοιγοκλεινε τα φτερα του και στις 2 ανα στιγμες, η παλια δεν καθοταν ενω σε μια στιγμη για πρωτη φορα ειδα να βατευει την καινουργια , βασικα δεν νομιζω να το πετυχε, καθησε πολλη λιγο πετωντας, δηλαδη ανοιγοκλεινοντας τα φτερα του ... Εννοειται πως η καινουργια εξωτερικη φωλια δεν εγινε καμια προσπαθεια στο να την φτιαξει. Τωρα η παλια καθεται κλασσικα στην φωλια της με τον "αερα" της και οι αλλοι 2 ειναι σε ηρεμη κατασταση... Επισης, ειδα και ενα κυνηγητο αναμεσα στις 2 θηλυκες αλλα ηταν μικρο.. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω, γενικα τον περισσοτερο χρονο επικρατουσε ηρεμια αλλα με καποιες στασεις που εδειχναν μεταξυ τους... Τι να κανω τωρα ? Θελετε να πω κατι αλλο ?

----------


## jk21

H γνωμη μου ειναι η καινουργια να μεινει σιγουρα μεσα .Για την παλια αστην προς το παρον και βλεπουμε .Ισως τις κουμανταρει στην πορεια και τις δυο ,αλλα την καινουργια σιγουρα .Ηδη αυτο το λιγο που λες ,βατεμα ειναι ,απλα ισως οχι απολυτα με τη θεληση της .Για μενα ,συντομα θα παρει και η αλλη (η παλια ) μπροστα  ....

ας σου πουνε και τα παιδια .

----------


## BillMat

Ωραια θα περιμενω και θα τα αφησω ετσι προς το παρον... Τωρα ειδα και 2-3 κυνηγητα τους αρσενικα με την παλια καναρα, την κυγαει και πετανε και τα δυο, αφου παει να την ορμησει και φευγει αυτη πρωτα... Περιεργη κατασταση !

----------


## jk21

αν δεις εντονους τσακωμους (να την τσιμπα πχ στο κεφαλι ) με μια απο τις καναρες ,τοτε να τα χωρισεις .απλα κυνηγητα ειναι στο προγραμμα .δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι η θηλυκια παρατησε τη φωλια και βγηκε εξω ...  εχει μπει αλλο θηλυκο στην περιοχη της ,Μπορει πριν να μην ηταν πυρωμενη με τον αρσενικο ,αλλα η διεκδικιση του και η επικρατηση της εναντι του νεου θηλυκου ,ειναι κατι ... που παντα συγκινουσε ευρυτερα το θηλυκο φυλο   :winky:

----------


## BillMat

Η κατασταση παραμενει η ιδια... τα εχω αφησει ετσι ! Δεν βλεπω τιποτα περιεργο, ησυχια, αλλα για να δω κατι πρεπει να κατσω να τα παρακολουθησω κιολλας με τις ωρες, γιατι ειναι υπουλα οταν ειμαι μπροστα  ::  χαχαχα ... Θα δω απο αυριο !

----------


## jk21

θες να πεις οτι εχεις μονιμα 2 γυναικες και 1 αντρα στο κλουβι και ειναι χαλαροι ολοι;  μηπως τα δινεις κανενα ηρεμιστικο ;  ::   μηπως μπερδεψες την βαλεριανα με την ριγανη και τους βαζεις βαλεριανα στην αυγοτροφη;  ::

----------


## BillMat

Τι να πω και εγω... Τιποτα δεν αποκλειω, δεν ξερω τι μπορει να εγινε στην τελευταια δοση !!  ::  Απο την αλλη μπορει να εχω και απελευθερωμενα πουλια  ::  , να λεει η παλια μονο αυτη θα τον μοιραζεται, μην ειναι και πλεοναζουσα  ::  ... Βεβαια, η αληθεια ειναι, οτι την κιτρινη (παλια) δεν την ενδιαφερει και πολλη, εβλεπε αυτον να κανει κινηση και πεταγε το πουλι  ::  , αμεσως δεν τον αφηνε με τιποτα απο οτι εβλεπα... Ενω η καινουργια καθεται αλλα μετα φευγει αμεσως, δηλαδη αυτη το σκεφτεται (και η αλλη παιρνει ματι, χαχαχα) ! Μαλλον η κιτρινη θα παρει τα μπογαλακια της και σε αλλη κλουβι  ::  του χρονου με το καλο παλι αυτη (γιατι αν βρω ενα timbrado εννοειται πως θα το βαλω με την καινουργια που ειναι και αυτη timbrado) !

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε την αλλαγη να την κανεις αμεσα .ασε τον αρσενικο μονο με την τιμπραντινα μηπως και ....

----------


## BillMat

Αυτο μολις εκανα, εβαλα την κιτρινη (παλια) μονη της μαζι με την φωλια της και αφησα μονο του το νεο ζευγος ! Για να δουμε....

----------


## BillMat

Δεν ξερω τελικα αν θα προλαβω... Δεν νομιζω παντως ! Ποτε πρεπει να τα χωρισω ? Δηλαδη ποτε σταματαει η περιοδος αναπαραγωγης ?

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να μην σε πιασει η πτεροροια και η θηλυκια να ταιζει ακομα .αν δεν τα ξαναβαλεις ,τοτε τα χωριζεις και αμεσα

----------


## BillMat

Τσίμπησε, τσίμπησε η timbado !  :Big Grin:  Σήμερα κιολας ειδα αρκετα μεγαλη πρόοδο στο χτίσιμο της φωλιάς και σήμερα θα πάω να πάρω και άλλο νήμα, αυτό το ζευγαράκι πρέπει να είναι πιο πετυχημένο !  :Big Grin:  Στο προηγουμενο το προβλημα τελικα ηταν η θυλικια, ναι μεν εφτιαξε την φωλια της και καθοταν εκει, αλλα δεν καθοταν για το αλλο  ::  ! Δεν πειραζει, θα υπαρξει και για αυτη κατι στο μελλον  :Jumping0011:  !

----------


## BillMat

Παιδια ειναι ψεμα...δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω !!!! Παιδια σημερα βρηκα δυο αυγουλακια !!!!! Η χαρα μου ειναι απεριγραπτη, χθες δεν ηθελα να την αγχωσω και δεν πηγα πολλη κοντα στην φωλια, αλλα σημερα το εκανα και ειδα 2 !!!!!!!!!!! Δεν το πιστευω !!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   ::

----------


## BillMat

::  :Happy0064:  ::  :Jumping0011:  ::  :Party0038:  :Happy0064:  :Party0038:  :Happy0064:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0011:  ::  ::  :Jumping0045:  :Party0038:  ::  :Jumping0045: 

Πρεπει να αλλαξω κατι στην διατροφη ? Φρουτα, λαχανικα και αυγοτροφη με σπορο κινοα και γυρη δινω καθως και σκετο αυγο 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα... Τωρα να δινω καθε μερα ?

----------


## BillMat

Βασικά τώρα είδα ότι συμβαίνει το αντίθετο, το κόβω τελείως το αυγό και την αυγοτροφή ....

----------


## lagreco69

> Βασικά τώρα είδα ότι συμβαίνει το αντίθετο, το κόβω τελείως το αυγό και την αυγοτροφή ....


Βασιλη δεν εχω διαβασει ολο το θεμα σου και δεν καταλαβα! γιατι να τα κοψεις? επισης εαν δινεις αυγο δεν χρειαζεται και η αυγοτροφη, η το αντιθετο.  

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, ο Βασιλης ποτε δινει αυγο, ποτε αυγοτροφη.. εναλλαξ δηλαδη, και το κοβει επειδη το ζευγαρακι του εκανε αυγα.  :winky: 

Το αυγο-αυγοτροφη μην το κοψεις Βασιλη.. τα πουλακια χρειαζονται ενεργεια για να κλωσσησουν! Συνεχισε να βαζεις καθημερινα.

----------


## lagreco69

Η Πρωτεινη (το αυγο) Βασιλη δεν βγαινει ποτε απο το κλουβι, μεχρι να απογαλακτιστουν τα μικρα.  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

αν δεν υπαρχουν μικρα στο κλουβι , μπορεις να δινεις μονο σπορους και  κανα χορταρακι.......... το αυγο και η αυγοτροφη επηρεαζουν το πυρωμα  του αρσενικου κατα τη διαρκεια της επωασης πραγμα που δυσκολευει την  καναρα..........  οταν γεννηθει και το τελευταιο αυγο μπορεις να βγαλεις  το αυγο και την αυγοτροφη

----------


## jk21

σαν ιδιοκτητης πυρωμενων αρσενικων καναρων που ποτε δεν τους κοβω το αυγο και δεν στενοχωρεθηκανε ποτε οι καναρες και σαν καταναλωτης αυγων ,δεν ειδα καμμια διαφορα στο θεμα πυρωματος σε πουλια και ανθρωπους 

αν πηγαινες και σε αλλη γεννα ,θα σου ελεγα να μην κοψεις τιποτα ,αλλα να ενισχυσεις τα χορταρικα ,αν δεν ηταν ηδη σε καθημερινη παροχη ,γιατι οταν η καναρα καθεται στη φωλια (και γενικα οποιος καθεται αρκετα ) παρουσιαζονται συμπτωματα δυσκοιλιοτητας και τα χορταρικα βοηθουν στην αποφυγη της .Παραλληλα αν το πουλι τα επιλεγει ,τρωει λιγοτερο αλλες τροφες που παχαινουν .Εσυ δεν θα πας σε νεα γεννα (ωστε το αυγο να ειναι και ενα στοιχειο εγκαιρης προετοιμασιας για εκεινη ,ειδικα αν διαπιστωθει οτι ο αρσενικος κυριως θελει ενισχυση στη γονιμοτητα )  αφου ηδη εισαι οριακα οκ σε αυτην .Μπορεις λοιπον να μειωσεις την παροχη αυγου ή αυγοτροφης καποιες μερες και ειδικα την αυγοτροφη εντελως ,αν ειναι η ετοιμη που εχει μεσα ζαχαρη .Αν ειχες και αλλη γεννα θα σου προτεινα και ετσι συνηθως προτεινω ,να μην μειωνες καθολου το αυγο 

το αυγο εχει ενα μονο πυρωτικο στοιχειο ,την αργινινη (αμινοξυ που συμβαλλει στην αιματωση της γενετησιας περιοχης ) αλλα και το κανναβουρι θα επρεπε να κοψεις τοτε ,που εχει παρα πολυ ,και την βρωμη αλλα και το ... κεχρακι (καναρινοσπορο)

http://familyherbalgarden.blogspot.g...nary-seed.html

. Analysis of canary seed protein found proportionately high levels of arginine, tryptophan and phenylalanine


http://www.pcbc.co.za/2012/nutrition...rd-food-seeds/

*Canary* σπόροι περιέχουν περίπου 15% πρωτεΐνες, 58% υδατάνθρακες και μόνο 5% λιπαρά. Έχουν υψηλή περιεκτικότητα *σε αργινίνη και τρυπτοφάνη,* αλλά χαμηλή περιεκτικότητα σε λυσίνη και μεθιονίνη και δεν περιέχουν κυστίνη.


αντε τωρα να δω να κοβουμε και το κεχρι .....

----------


## BillMat

Στις 14 / 06 εκανε το τριτο αυγο και προφανως τελειωσε με τρια αυγουλακια ! Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα ! Συνεχεια μεσα στην φωλια ειναι, πως φαινετε η καλη μανα ! Παντως γενικα επικρατει μια ατμοσφαιρα χαρας !  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

δεν με πολυαρεσει οτι σταματησε στα 3 αλλα ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα !

----------


## BillMat

Η αληθεια ειναι ουτε εμενα... και οχι τοσο απο αποψη οτι εκανε μονο τρια (σαν αριθμο) αλλα μηπως συμβαινει κατι... Αυτο δεν λετε και εσεις ?

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτο .στα 2 θα ημουν σιγουρα ανησυχος (αν ηταν ενσπορα ) αλλα στα 3 παιζει ... αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι οτι εκανε 3 χωρις να εχει κουραστει με γεννες .βαλε λιγο ασβεστιο στο νερο για 2-3 μερες και πολυβιταμινη

----------


## BillMat

Οντως ηταν η πρωτη της γεννα γενικα... Και εγω οντως ανυσηχω, εχετε να προτεινεται καποιο συσκευασμα για αυτα ?

----------


## jk21

ασβεστιο υπαρχει για μκρα πουλια το tabernil calcio ,το ostex και το calcilux ,ισως και αλλα ,
ομως μπορεις να πας σε φαρμακειο να παρεις ταμπλετες calciform των 500 mg και να βαλεις το 1/10 της ταμπλετας στην 100αρα ποτιστρα ,για 2-3 μερες μονο ομως 

πολυβιταμινη παρε μια να εχει και αμινοξεα να σου κανει και για την πτεροροια 

το θεμα ειναι εκει κατω ποιες θα βρεις .. πες μου τι εχει και θα σου πω μετα ποια να παρεις

----------


## BillMat

Ωραια θα το κοιταξω-αγορασω αυριο... Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο, κατα αυτην την περιοδο, δεν ειναι καλο να καθαριζουμε τον πατο - αλλαγη χαρτιων, ετσι ; Γιατι δυστηχως αυτο ειναι το μονο κλουβι που εχω χωρις πατο-συρταρακι και ειναι μια μικρη διαδικασια η αλλαγη που ισως τωρα να τα αγχωσει.. Αλλα το λεω γιατι ειδικα τωρα ειναι σχεδον χαλια, το χαρτι το ειχαν τραβηξει σχεδον ολο για την φωλια και περιπου το μισο ειναι καπως καλυμενο... Μαλιστα απο αυριο λεω να βαλω και σε αυτα pellet που θα παρω...

----------


## lefteris13

Αφου ειναι χαλια καθαρισε το αυριο γρηγορα και βαλε πελλετ που θα κρατησουν καιρο αν και δεν χρησιμοποιω. Γενικα μπορεις να τα καθαριζεις και τωρα στην επωαση αλλα πιο αραια και γρηγορα αν η καναρα φευγει απο τη φωλια γρηγορα-ευκολα.1 φορα πριν την εναρξη της κανονικης επωασης, 1 στη μεση και μετα οταν βγουν τα μικρα, μια φορα τη βδομαδα δηλαδη ειναι καλα αναλογα ποσο εχει βρωμισει το κλουβι και ειναι αναγκαιος ο καθαρισμος.με το πελλετ ισως και καμια σε ολη την επωαση.

----------


## BillMat

Λοιπον πηγα και πηρα για ασβεστιο το CALCIO της Tabernil και για πολυβιταμινη το CRIA της Tabernil που πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα καλα, βεβαια θα αφησω τους ειδικους να μιλησουν ! Απο τη πολυβιταμινη δινω σε μια ποτηστρα περιπου 75 mL στην μυτη απο κουταλια, ειναι σε μορφη σκονης και δινω λιγο και απο ασβεστιο δινω περιπου 17 σταγονες, οτι αναγραφει πανω στο κουτι δηλαδη... 15 ανα 40 mL το μεγιστο ελεγε... Τωρα τους ειδα για πρωτη φορα μαζι στη φωλια, η θυλικια οπως παντα κατω και αυτος διλπα ορθιος  :Big Grin:   :Love0034:

----------


## BillMat

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο, βεβαια δεν εχει σχεση με το θεμα αλλα εχει με την αναπαραγωγη, οι τριπλες ζευγαρωστρες σε τι χρησιμεουν, εννοω πως γινεται να βαζεις 3 πουλια σε μια αναπαρωγωγη ? Βαζεις 2 θυλικιες και εναν αρσενικο στην μεση και ασχοληται μια με την μια, μια με την αλλη ?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο, βεβαια δεν εχει σχεση με το θεμα αλλα εχει με την αναπαραγωγη, οι τριπλες ζευγαρωστρες σε τι χρησιμεουν, εννοω πως γινεται να βαζεις 3 πουλια σε μια αναπαρωγωγη ? Βαζεις 2 θυλικιες και εναν αρσενικο στην μεση και ασχοληται μια με την μια, μια με την αλλη ?


Χρησιμευουν οταν εχεις δυο θηλυκες και εναν αρσενικο επιβητορα. Θα βγαζεις το χωρισμα απο την πλευρα την μιας θηλυκιας και μολις αρχισουν τα βατεματα τα χωριζεις και βγαζεις το χωρισμα απο την αλλη θηλυκια κι οταν κανει την δουλεια του τα χωριζεις επισης.. ετσι ξερω εγω!

----------


## jk21

το calcio ειναι οκ .το cria δεν το ξερω .παλια ηταν και αντιβιωση μαζι και προοριζοτανε για προστατευτικη χρηση οταν υπηρχανε νεοσσοι ... προφανως αντιληφθηκανε τη μα ... α  και το αλλαξανε

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια φιλε!!!!


 jk21,..... <<πιπέρι>>*  ::

----------


## BillMat

Σημαντικη μερα σημερα.... Ειναι η 13η μερα απο τοτε που εκανε το τελευταιο (τριτο) αυγο, οποτε λογικα αν δεν κανω λαθος αυριο πρεπει να δω κατι, και αυτο δεν ειναι τα αυγα !  :winky: 
Μεχρι τωρα ολα δειχνουν καλα... αντε να δουμε !  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

αν εχει συμπληρωμενες τις 13 σημερα το πρωι και δεν μπηκε απλα στη 13η ,ισως να εχεις και κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας

----------


## panos70

το cria το εδινα κι εγω πριν μια διετια ,αλλα δεν εβλεπα και καμια διαφορα,δλδ ειτε το εδινα ειτε οχι ενα και το αυτο

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Με το καλο! Καλη συνεχεια Βασιλη  :Happy:

----------


## BillMat

Δυστηχως και προφανως, τα αυγα ειναι ασπορα... Σημερα ειναι η 15η μερα και τιποτα απολυτως...

 :sad:  ::  :Sad0121:  :sad:  :Sad0121:  :sad:  :Sad0121:  :sad:  :Sad0121:  :sad:  :: 

Μεχρι ποτε πρεπει να περιμενω για να τα παρω ?

----------


## lagreco69

Μπορει ασπορα μπορει να ειχες και χαμηλα ποσοστα υγρασιας. περιμενε μπας και.. μεχρι τις 30 του μηνα και μετα πεταξε τα.

----------


## Gardelius

_Φιλε, τα εχει κλωσήσει κανονικά.? αν ναι...τότε όντως ταλαιπωρείται αδικα...._

----------


## BillMat

Ναι κανονικα το εχει κλωσησει και καταλαβαινω τι περναει... Συνεχεια μεσα καθεται εκτως απο λιγες στιγμες που βγαινει για τις αναγκες της !

Και μαλιστα ειχε και επιμονη, μερικες φορες, λιγες, οταν αλλαζα νερο κτλ. εβγαινε αλλα αλλες φορες , τις πιο πολλες καθοταν μεχρι και να την χαιδεψω !

----------


## jk21

τι εγινε τελικα;

----------


## BillMat

Τιποτα, ακομα και σημερα που θα τα παρω καθεται μεσα επιμονα, με αφηνει να την χαιδευω κτλ. Ομως κατι περιεργο που ειδα, με το που τους εβαλα φαγητο και βγηκε αυτη λιιγο απο την φωλια για να φαει ο αρσενικος την κυνηγαγε με καπως ανοιχτο στομα, οι φτερουγες σαν να πεταγε αλλα πιο αργα και δεν την αφηνε καθολου, ολο πηγαινε πανω για επιθεση ! Μονο οταν αυτη μπηκε στη φωλια και αυτος πηγε να φαει, τοτε αυτη πηγε στην αλλη ταιστρα ! Εν το μεταξυ τι να κανω σημερα, να της παρω ετσι τα αυγα ή ολη τη φωλια ? Επισης μηπως ηρθε ο καιρος να τους χωρισω ? Λεω ισως να βαλω τον αρσενικο κατω στο μεγαλο κλουβι και τις δυο θυληκιες μονες τους στην ζευγαρωστρα, μεχρι εστω να αποκτησει και η 2 ταιρι !

----------


## jk21

αν δεν βγει πουλι ,σαφως και θα τους χωρισεις . βασικα αν εχεις μετρησει σωστα (στις 26 ειχες πει οτι ηταν η 13η μερα ) θα πρεπει αμεσα να τα ανοιξεις .δεν υπαρχει πια ελπιδα .ανοιξε για καλο και κακο απο την φαρδια μυτη σιγα σιγα .αν τελικα ηταν ασπορα ,δικαιολογειται οτι δεν εκανε πανω απο 3 .
για να δουμε λοιπον ...

----------


## BillMat

Δυστυχώς έκανα πριν μια ωοσκοπια και όλα ήταν φανερά ασπορα... Σε λίγο θα κάνω τις αλλαγές...

----------


## jk21

εγω τωρα γιατι λεω ευτυχως; .... 

αν ειχες μονο 3 αυγα γεννημενα και αυτα ολα με εμρυικη θνησιμοτητα μεσα στο αυγο ,θα ανησυχουσα περισσοτερο 

λιγη διαιτα αν εχει λιπακι ο αρσενικος ή η θηλυκια ,γυρη ολο το χρονο και μπολικα χορταρικα ( απο ... χθες ξεκινα ακομα και καθε μερα τη γλυστριδα και αργοτερα ζωχους ,ραδικια ,τσουκνιδες ,μπροκολα κλπ ) και του χρονου θα τρεχεις να αγορασεις κλουβες πτησης !

----------


## BillMat

Μολις τωρα την πηρα την φωλια με τα αυγα... Η κακομοιρα καθοταν μεσα και δεν εφευγε και οταν την πηρα πηγαινε και μιλαγε στεναχωρα....  ::  :Sad0121: 

Τωρα θα ανοιξω τα αυγα και θα σας πω αποτελεσματα αν και φαινοντε...

Αυριο με το καλο θα κανω και τις αλλαγες στις θεσεις...

----------


## jk21

βρε νυχτιατικα της τα πηρες της καψερης ; 

πες της οτι απο αυριο τερμα το κλωσσημα .θα μπορει ελευθερα να ξενυχτα ,να πινει ,να γνωρισει αλλους ανδρες  ::

----------


## BillMat

Καταρχην να πω οτι μετα και απο την δευτερη ωοσκοπια τα αυγα φαινοντε οτι ειναι καθαρα ασπορα .... Ακολουθει η βιοψια !

Λοιπον και τα τρια αυγα ανοιξαν πανευκολα και μαλιστα με το που τα τρυπουσα χυνοταν το υγρο του, το ασπραδι που λεμε ! Κανονικα ειχαν κροκο και τιποτα αλλο, οποτε μιλαμε για κοινα-ασπορα αυγα... Ακολουθει και μια φωτογραφια :

----------


## jk21

και του χρονου με υγεια ! 

... και γυρη !

----------


## BillMat

Οντως πρεπει να δει την θετικη πλευρα ! Απο αυριο παλι εργενισσα  ::  ! Γυρη τους εδινα απο φετος στην αυγοτροφη...

Βασικα να πω η διατροφη τους ηταν γενικοτερα το μειγμα σπορων, η αυγοτροφη με σπορους κινοα και γυρη, αυγο 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα, μηλο και μαρουλι καποιες φορες την εβδομαδα αλλα καθε φορα που θα εβρισκα κατι στο σπιτι θα τους εβαζα, π.χ. ειχα βαλει και καποιες φορες πιπεριες...

Γενικα θα γινουν αλλαγες, πρωτα με το καλο θελω να βρω ενα αρσενικο τιμπραντο για να το βαλω με την ηδη τιμπραντο που εδω αρα θα παρω αλλη μια ζευγαρωστρα.. Προς το παρον θα εχω τις 2 κουκλες μου στην ζευγαρωστρα μαζι και στο μεγαλο το κλουβι απο κατω τον αρσενικο μου !

----------


## jk21

μπορει να μην την βατεψε ,μπορει να το εκανε και να εχει λιπος στην κοιλια ....

----------


## BillMat

Κοιτα απο βατεματα κατι ειχα δει, απο λιπος δεν φαινετε τιποτα σοβαρα αλλα αυριο που θα χρειαστε να τον μετακινησω θα βγαλω φωτογραφια απο την κοιλια του για να δουμε... 

Παλι μπορει να μην τους αρεσε, για αυτο και εγω θα κανονισω συντομα να φερω αλλα αρσενικα  ::

----------


## BillMat

Εβαλα τις καναρες μαζι και τσακωνονται .... Η μια κυνηγαει την αλλη, να τις βαλω το χωρισμα ?

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι Βασιλη, εαν ξεκατινιαζονται! συνεχεια.

----------


## BillMat

Γινοταν ξεκατινιασμα οντως !  ::  Τις χωρισα...

Για τον αρσενικο τι λετε ? Πως παει με το λιπος ?

----------


## jk21

ειναι ακομα πυρωμενο και απο τη δευτερη φωτο ,διακρινεται οτι εχει λιπος ξεκαθαρα , αλλα εχω δει και χειροτερα .

----------


## BillMat

Το πυρωμα οντως φαινετε, δεν μπορω να κανω κατι τωρα πλεον για αυτο  ::  !

Σχετικα με το λιπος, πρεπει να κανω κατι ? Φαινετε και αυτο αλλα οντως υπαρχουν και χειροτερα...

----------


## jk21

θα σου ελεγα μεχρι να ξεκινησει η πτερορια ,να μην δινεις αυτοτροφη ,να δινεις *καθε μερα* χορταρικα (γλυστριδα στο φουλ που ειναι η εποχη της ) και να αραιωσεις το μιγμα με 20 % βρωμη .στην πτερορια αναλογως αν παραμενει το λιπος ,θα σου πω αυγοτροφη διαιτης .αν οχι ή ειναι λιγοτερο ,τοτε κανονικο μιγμα και αυγοτροφη καθε μερα .Με το τελος της ,θα κανεις διαιτα τοτε αν χρειαστει επιπλεον

----------


## Gardelius

Προετοιμαζεσαι για του χρονου,... απο τωρα!!!! Και ολα θα πανε καλα!!!!!  ::

----------

